# HD 6670 in PCI E 1.1



## sukesh1090 (Jun 9, 2011)

guys i have a motherboard with PCI E 1.1.so will i face any performance or compatibility issues with msi HD 6670 which is a PCI E 2.1 card on installing it in my MB?
 btw is there any known issues with msi afterburner 6670.thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope PCI e2.1 is fully compatible with v1.1 no issues...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2011)

no probs at all, except for the bandwidth being low.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 9, 2011)

@saswat,
 but i read in some forum that still there are no graphics card which can even completely use the bandwidth provided by PCI E 1.0.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @saswat,
> but i read in some forum that still there are no graphics card which can even completely use the bandwidth provided by PCI E 1.0.


And that is correct. Very minimal real world diff.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 10, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys I bought MSI R6670 for 6k.
Can i play games with that crappy psu just for two months till i buy new one?
Can it  withstand gfx card for two months?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Although HD 6670 requires very less amount of power but really using a Frontech 450WPSU (Actually they deliver less than 300W in real life) with any dedicated graphics card solution isn't a good idea.

If you don't wanna pay much for now, at least get some local 600W PSU from Zebronics ( the normal ones, not the Pro or platinum series), Odessy.

My suggestion is Zebronics 450W or 480W SATA Plus PSU. It provides 20A (450W one) current to the 12V rail and well suited for a cheap upgrade to run your HD 6670. The price will be around Rs 550 to RS 600.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 15, 2011)

@cilus,
Ok thanks brother i will try to get a zebronics or i will try to get fsp saga II 500W.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 15, 2011)

Latest high-end graphics cards (HD 6850/GTX 460 and above) do benefit from PCIe 2.0, more so for NVIDIA cards than ATI as NVIDIA's drivers use the PCIe bus to offload some processing to the CPU during idle cycles.

The difference is 5% performance at best, and lower end cards really aren't affected. Especially not the 6670.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 15, 2011)

^^thanks buddy,i already bought 6670.
@cilus,
 Here i have seen people selling frontech psu and ups more than zebronics and my psu have 17A in 12V rail.so my question is that is there any difference btw two of them?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually those local PSUs provide hardly the rated performance. Zebrinics is still better than Fromtech and Intex type of brands.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 15, 2011)

K i will buy one to use for some time. What should be the power, 450 ,500 or how much?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't worry, HD6670 class cards don't max out PCIe 1.1's max bandwidth, so you got no worries.

Regarding power, even a FSP Saga 380W would suffice, as the GPU is very low on power sucking, very green you might say.


----------

